# Expierence with Cilajet?



## jbean114 (Mar 28, 2011)

My dealer introduced me to this protective sealant called cilajet. Basically, it sounds like it is a Teflon coating for the entire car inside and out. cilajet.com

Does anyone have experience with this product? Is it worth it? The dealer told me it would be ~$750 to do an entire Mini Cooper inside and out.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## ItsTheNewGuy (Nov 11, 2011)

Did you ever end up having this done? BMW is offering the same thing, but I'm always hesitant to let dealers do anything to my car especially when I like to take care of it myself. Just curious. Thanks


----------

